# Mitgenerierter Fehler



## Chante_Noir_jun (16. Sep 2022)

Ich habe eclipse neu installiert und als ich in meinem ersten Projekt (HelloWorld) eine neue Klasse erstellt habe ist direkt ein Fehler mit generiert den man nicht beheben kann und ich bin kurz for dem ausrasten wie behebe ich den Fehler       

x
public class Test_HelloWorld {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        // TODO Auto-generated method stub
xSystem.out.print("Hello World");
    }

}

Mit der Fehlermeldung:
Description    Resource    Path    Location    Type
Must declare a named package because this compilation unit is associated to the named module 'Test_HelloWorld'    Test_HelloWorld.java    /Test_HelloWorld/src    line 1    Java Problem

und in der Konsole steht:
Error occurred during initialization of boot layer
java.lang.module.FindException: Error reading module: C:\Users\omueo\eclipse-workspace\Test_HelloWorld\bin
Caused by: java.lang.module.InvalidModuleDescriptorException: Test_HelloWorld.class found in top-level directory (unnamed package not allowed in module)


----------



## httpdigest (16. Sep 2022)

Du hast hier anscheinend ein Projekt mit Java 9+ Platform Modules erstellt. Du wurdest in dem "New Project" Wizzard gefragt, ob du eine "module-info.java" Datei anlegen lassen möchtest. Das hast du (vermutlich unbewusst) angehakt (gelassen).

Erstelle nochmal ein Projekt und achte ganz genau auf die Optionen in dem Wizzard.
Wenn du Java Platform Modules (auch "Jigsaw" genannt) verwendest, dann brauchst du zwingend _Packages_.
Java-Klassen dürfen dann _nicht_ mehr im _unbenamten_ / default Package liegen.
Nichtsdestotrotz ist es sinnvoll, Klassen innerhalb von Packages zu unterteilen.
Das Ganze kannst du auch lösen, indem du einfach keine module-info.java generieren lässt und für Libraries/Dependencies den Classpath statt den Modulepath nutzt.


----------



## Chante_Noir_jun (16. Sep 2022)

Danke es hat geholfen👍👍


----------

